# Origen Freeze Dried Portion?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

For those who feed it, do you find the portion recommendation appropriate? Just got some for the first time and if the calories per patty are correct, then I think that they are recommending over double the mount that my girls should be eating. Either the portion size or the calorie count is way off!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny,

I went to their website where it says for a 4 1/2 lb dog feed 1 1/2 patties per [email protected] 75 k calories per patty. For a 6 1/2 lb dog feed 2 patties per day.

How big is Timi and how much you think she should realistically eat per day?

Is the quantity recommended different on the package than on their web site? I am curious.

Maybe a call to the company cust service line would be in order tomorrow. I would be interestd in knowing what you find out.

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Tiny,
> 
> I went to their website where it says for a 4 1/2 lb dog feed 1 1/2 patties per [email protected] 75 k calories per patty. For a 6 1/2 lb dog feed 2 patties per day.
> 
> ...



Oh shoot - I guess I am getting to the age where the small print is getting blurry! I thought the bag said that each patty was 174 calories, but I just double checked after seeing your reply, and realized that it was 74 calories inside a parenthesis! Like (74 calories per Patty)
Poor Timi - I gave her a 35 calorie dinner, half a patty - no wonder she is acting like she is starving! Thanks for cluing me in lol!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I find that most commercial foods recommend too much food.....and always adjust down. But that's me.....depends on activity, age, etc. Orijen was too rich for Sunny, and it has been a while since I fed Jake Orijen, but I hardly ever go by the package. Also take into account the fat content, too, in addition to just the calories.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh shoot - I guess I am getting to the age where the small print is getting blurry! I thought the bag said that each patty was 174 calories, but I just double checked after seeing your reply, and realized that it was 74 calories inside a parenthesis! Like (74 calories per Patty)
> Poor Timi - I gave her a 35 calorie dinner, half a patty - no wonder she is acting like she is starving! Thanks for cluing me in lol!


Well, I am glad we cleared that up! I have done this so many times with customers in the feed store. It just takes a second pair of eyes, especially at my age!:amen:

VQ

P.S. Now go feed poor Timi some more!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

liljaker said:


> I find that most commercial foods recommend too much food.....and always adjust down. But that's me.....depends on activity, age, etc. Orijen was too rich for Sunny, and it has been a while since I fed Jake Orijen, but I hardly ever go by the package. Also take into account the fat content, too, in addition to just the calories.



Even though I read the label wrong, it is still odd because the patties seem much larger compared to other brands but claim the same calorie content - but they smelled very "green" to me, while other patties smell meaty - perhaps they have more vegetables? And you are right, they do have a high percentage of fat. I will have to see how she handles it, this was her first meal of it, and it sure seems different than other brands.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Well, I am glad we cleared that up! I have done this so many times with customers in the feed store. It just takes a second pair of eyes, especially at my age!:amen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, I did give her some ziwipeak - probably best to not give too much of a new food right away anyhow!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Often we found that the toy dogs and mini ones would be a little more likely to have trouble adjusting to very rich foods. Some never do adjust. With some of them it is too high a percentage of protein and with others it is the fat content. That's a very individual thing with each dog. 

Tiny, you are so very in touch with your little ones you will know immediately if a food is too rich for them. I will say that the Orijen foods tend to suit more tiny dogs well than do some other premium foods.

Let us know how this works out for you.....I will be curious to find out.

vQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Often we found that the toy dogs and mini ones would be a little more likely to have trouble adjusting to very rich foods. Some never do adjust. With some of them it is too high a percentage of protein and with others it is the fat content. That's a very individual thing with each dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far so good. Teaka is trying some this morning as well.
Knock wood, my girls usually have very strong stomachs - my theory is to expose them to a wide variety of fresh and dog foods on a regular basis. They are very excited that with the new law in NY that dogs are permitted in outside dinning areas that some restaurants are now offering dog menus!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> So far so good. Teaka is trying some this morning as well.
> Knock wood, my girls usually have very strong stomachs - my theory is to expose them to a wide variety of fresh and dog foods on a regular basis. They are very excited that with the new law in NY that dogs are permitted in outside dinning areas that some restaurants are now offering dog menus!


Sounds like all is well. You will have fun with the outdoor dining areas. We are a dog friendly city and have many restaurants with outdoor seating. They will bring dishes of water for your dog and a paper tray if you want to give them a bit of your food, but no doggie menu......yet. That would be great fun!

VQ


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

TP, smart of you to read the labels! We buy Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw and always found we had to feed Riley more than the package stated (which is annoying). Additionally, all of the flavors have different calorie content (between 60-80 calories per patty) which can make a huge difference on a small dog! 

Who knew feeding would be so complicated.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Sounds like all is well. You will have fun with the outdoor dining areas. We are a dog friendly city and have many restaurants with outdoor seating. They will bring dishes of water for your dog and a paper tray if you want to give them a bit of your food, but no doggie menu......yet. That would be great fun!
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



It's cracking me up - Richard is so excited that he found a place with beef sliders and ice cream on the menu for Timi!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TeamPoodle said:


> TP, smart of you to read the labels! We buy Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw and always found we had to feed Riley more than the package stated (which is annoying). Additionally, all of the flavors have different calorie content (between 60-80 calories per patty) which can make a huge difference on a small dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew feeding would be so complicated.



When I fed Stella and Chewy I found that their patties were very inconsistent in size and density, 
I never felt like I knew the right amount with that brand!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well The poodles seem fine on the food, but man does that stuff (Tundra) stink like no other freeze dried raw. It must be the tripe in it. Don't know if I will get it again just because of that...


----------

